# Ecco il Milan Stadium da 48.000 posti.Caratteristiche costi e foto.



## admin (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Tutti i dettagli e le foto del nuovo stadio del Milan QUI* -) http://www.milanworld.net/ecco-il-m...ristiche-costi-e-foto-vt25401.html#post635521

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 Febbraio 2014, dedica la prima pagina al Milan Stadium il nuovo stadio rossonero che dovrebbe essere completato nella stagione 2018/2019.

La rosea riporta, sempre in prima pagina, una foto (un rendering) dell'impianto e le caratteristiche, delle quali abbiamo già discusso. Eccole, d seguito:


Ecologico, a rumore zero, tetto mobile. Il preventivo è di 320 milioni di euro. La decisione finale, a Marzo 2015.


Ecco la prima pagina della Gazzetta. Tutti gli altri dettagli, tra poche ore.


----------



## pisolo22 (4 Febbraio 2015)

sembra bello speriamo sia accettato il progetto e poi realizzato il 2018 non è poi cosi lontano...


----------



## Milo (4 Febbraio 2015)

La foto è del progetto reale??


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 Febbraio 2014, dedica la prima pagina al Milan Stadium il nuovo stadio rossonero che dovrebbe essere completato nella stagione 2018/2019.
> 
> La rosea riporta, sempre in prima pagina, una foto (un rendering) dell'impianto e le caratteristiche, delle quali abbiamo già discusso. Eccole, d seguito:
> 
> ...



sembra bello. 
ma cosa intende che bisogna aspettare marzo per la decisione finale ? può saltare tutto ?


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2015)

non mi piace il nome, mi sembra piccolo ma qua almeno si vede un proggeto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.

Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.

La pianta sarà rettangolare, e vi saranno due anelli. Conterrà 48.000 posti, 6.000 in più degli iniziali 42.000 che erano stati pensati (rinforzando il 2° anello). Una soglia di poco sotto quella minima per ospitare una finale CL ma che grazie ad una deroga permetterà ugualmente di far disputare la finale della competizione più prestigiosa al mondo. Scavato sotto terra per 10 metri, con 2 piani di parcheggi: da ogni posto si avrà una visuale perfetta e il tetto mobile permetterà una insonorizzazione completa e ventilazione naturale. Zero barriere o tornelli. In cima ci saranno dei percorsi pieni di verde, inoltre l'impianto produrrà energia pulita con la cogenerazione: fotovoltaico, e nei bagni l'acqua piovana verrà riciclata e spinta ovunque. 

Il costo sarà di 320M di cui 220-240 per la struttura e gli altri per i servizi (albergo, liceo, ecc). Il Milan e la giocherà con altri 3 progetti (gli altri sono stati scartati): 

CILE, ARCOTECNICA E PKF: Portello Village come Community HUB per attività sportive outdoor e indoor tutto l’anno; ristorazione, albergo, attività culturali e ricreative, centro benessere-termale, clinica di medicina dello sport.

PRELIOS: Polo della tecnologia e dell’innovazione, con visione più sociale e attiva rispetto a un’attività esclusivamente commerciale: hotel, bike activities, store, spazi musicali e sanitari.

VITALI: Attività ricettive con hotel e food per diversi target: servizi per il tempo libero e produzione di beni e servizi per la persona. Spazi commerciali di limitata entità. *


----------



## aleslash (4 Febbraio 2015)

Oddio che figata


----------



## diavolo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Bellissimo,la casa del diavolo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...



Foto e informazioni aggiornate: buona lettura!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Intervista all'architetto Emilio Faroldi, 53 anni, professore ordinario di Tecnologia dell’Architettura presso il Dipartimento di Architettura, Ingegneria delle Costruzioni e Ambiente Costruito del Politecnico di Milano. L'arch. Faroldi ha progettato l'impianto insieme ad Arup, società leader nel settore.*


----------



## AndrasWave (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sembra davvero una tana.. Bisogna farsi l'occhio ma mi piace! Finalmente si inizia a vedere qualche concretezza.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...




Da fuori mi piace un sacco. (a parte gli alberi sul tetto, ma son dettagli). Dentro vabbè.. ho già espresso perplessità sulla capienza, ma prendendo come paragone l'amsterdam arena che è 53000posti, se progetti bene sembra più grande. Fatta questa premessa non mi convince gran che la suddivisione degli anelli e il tetto così pesante. Ok son rendering provvisori, ma sembra piccolo piccolo


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Non mi fa impazzire la pianta rettangolare, ma credo dai rendering non si possa mai capire veramente tutto..sinceramente quando si è iniziato a parlare di stadio nuovo sperava in un impianto che spiccasse un po' di più ma sono certo che con i moderni designer sarà sicuramente bello e funzionale..poi è chiaro che la cosa più importante è che sia uno stadio dove arriveranno molte vittorie..ad ogni modo aspettiamo a "festeggiare"..conoscendo l'italia e l'amore che c'è per il Milan e il suo presidente non mi stupirei che il bando lo vincesse un altro progetto..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intervista all'architetto Emilio Faroldi, 53 anni, professore ordinario di Tecnologia dell’Architettura presso il Dipartimento di Architettura, Ingegneria delle Costruzioni e Ambiente Costruito del Politecnico di Milano. L'arch. Faroldi ha progettato l'impianto insieme ad Arup, società leader nel settore.*



Beh che dire: è bellissimo! L'effetto ottico da fuori è quello di una serie di cubi di ghiaccio, che rende l'aspetto moderno e futuristico al tempo stesso. Gli alberi e le zone verdi nei 4 angoli gli danno quel tocco più urban che a me non dispiace affatto. Visto da dentro non mi sembra affatto un buco, e gli spalti effettivamente mi ricordano molto proprio quelli dell'Emirates. L'unico cruccio sarebbe la copertura, sulla quale spero capeggerà il nostro simbolo gigantesco. Sarebbe la vera ciliegina sulla torta. 

Passando agli altri progetti, l'unico che credo possa impensierirci è quello del Portello Village, con Community HUB per attività sportive outdoor e indoor tutto l’anno; ristorazione, albergo, attività culturali e ricreative, centro benessere-termale, clinica di medicina dello sport. Ma sono fiducioso che alla fine Fondazione Fiera lo assegni a noi, anche perché con la sede lì vicino creeremmo una sinergia davvero unica al mondo.


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2015)

Onestamente da fuori non mi piace, di giorno non si distingue da un banale agglomerato di palazzi. Certo non ci sono i tiranti, quindi già è un enorme passo in avanti rispetto al Conad Stadium


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Sul sito della Gazzetta dello Sport è reperibile il video del plastico. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ma posso fare un osservazione .. il Giuventus stadium gli è costato 150 milioni.. come è possibile che questo costi 300 ??


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2015)

A me, onestamente, fa defecare. E stavolta non c'entra la capienza (che per me non è ancora all'altezza di un club come il nostro nonostante l'abbiano aumentata di 6 mila posti rispetto a quelli preventivati), ma proprio esteticamente lo trovo brutto. Poi per carità, sono gusti e c'è a chi piace.


----------



## bmb (4 Febbraio 2015)

Spero solo che non ci sia quell'hashtag osceno.


----------



## bmb (4 Febbraio 2015)

Spero si arrivi in qualche modo a 55000 spettatori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Spero si arrivi in qualche modo a 55000 spettatori.



no no leggi l'articolo .. anche a 48mila può ospitare una finale


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Spero si arrivi in qualche modo a 55000 spettatori.



A tutti piacerebbe un po' più capiente ma non facciamone una gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo..preferisco mille volte lo stadio nuovo da 48mila posti che San Siro ristrutturato e portato a 55000 come pensa di fare l'inter..


----------



## Renegade (4 Febbraio 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Sembra davvero una tana.. Bisogna farsi l'occhio ma mi piace! *Finalmente si inizia a vedere qualche concretezza*.



Tu mi punzecchi su Barbara, ma alla fine concludi il mio stesso ragionamento con questo evidenziato. E' proprio quello il punto. Ad oggi, in nessun campo, non si era vista un'opera concreta o una parola mantenuta dalla stessa AD (inutile citare Casa Milan perché quello che si guadagna lo si getta di affitto!). Ora si stanno vedendo le prime prove che si fa sul serio. Per questo non posso che compiacermi e sperare si concluda tutto al più presto in un bellissimo stadio.


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma posso fare un osservazione .. il Giuventus stadium gli è costato 150 milioni.. come è possibile che questo costi 300 ??



220 mln per lo stadio, il resto per le altre strutture (albergo,liceo, ecc...)


----------



## 666psycho (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...




Bello, mi pace! L'unica cosa é che da fuori non sembra uno stadio... Per i posti penso che vadano bene..anche se potevano arrivare a 50'000... Cmq bisogna dare merito a Barbara, che ha portato avanti questo progetto!


----------



## Marilson (4 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma posso fare un osservazione .. il Giuventus stadium gli è costato 150 milioni.. come è possibile che questo costi 300 ??



te lo spiego io, intanto non hanno comprato il terreno ma il terreno gli e' stato regalato dal comune, con una concessione gratuita per 99 anni. Non dimenticare che sorge sul sito del vecchio delle alpi, che e' stato demolito in parte in quanto molti materiali e strutture sono stati utilizzati come base del nuovo stadio. Da qui si spiega il costo praticamente dimezzato


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...



Bello e futuristico!


----------



## AndrasWave (4 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tu mi punzecchi su Barbara, ma alla fine concludi il mio stesso ragionamento con questo evidenziato. E' proprio quello il punto. Ad oggi, in nessun campo, non si era vista un'opera concreta o una parola mantenuta dalla stessa AD (inutile citare Casa Milan perché quello che si guadagna lo si getta di affitto!). Ora si stanno vedendo le prime prove che si fa sul serio. Per questo non posso che compiacermi e sperare si concluda tutto al più presto in un bellissimo stadio.



Beh io mi baso sui fatti, non sulle supposizioni o sulle parole al vento. Credo che su questo dovremmo essere d'accordo. Se quest'opera verrà portata a termine ne potremmo giovare tutti. La nostre sono solo prospettive diverse che guardano allo stesso problema. Io ribadisco che questa società ha bisogno di concretezza e competenza, non di proclami. A prescindere dai soldi, questa è la strada giusta da seguire.


----------



## Heaven (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sembra fantastico


----------



## smallball (4 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no leggi l'articolo .. anche a 48mila può ospitare una finale


capienza per finale Europa League


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2015)

Com'è possibile che una società senza alcun futuro, senza alcuna voglia possa costruire uno stadio? Mossa per una prossima cessione della società?


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Per me l'importante è che non si chiami Silvio Stadium o roba simile, per il resto lo facciano come vogliono che allo stadio ci vado comunque


----------



## Renegade (4 Febbraio 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Beh io mi baso sui fatti, non sulle supposizioni o sulle parole al vento. Credo che su questo dovremmo essere d'accordo. Se quest'opera verrà portata a termine ne potremmo giovare tutti. La nostre sono solo prospettive diverse che guardano allo stesso problema. Io ribadisco che questa società ha bisogno di concretezza e competenza, non di proclami. A prescindere dai soldi, questa è la strada giusta da seguire.



Ecco appunto, ci siamo intesi completamente. Finora di Barbara io ho visto solo parole al vento. Ma quando e se queste muteranno in fatti, sarò il primo a complimentarmi.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...


Onestamente l'esterno non mi fa impazzire, sembra il Posacenere Satdium.
In ogni caso l'importante è che si faccia.


----------



## Renegade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Com'è possibile che una società senza alcun futuro, senza alcuna voglia possa costruire uno stadio? Mossa per una prossima cessione della società?



Non ti illudere, vecchio. Sai benissimo che finché non si trova un altro impiego a Barbara il Milan non si cede.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per me l'importante è che non si chiami Silvio Stadium o roba simile, per il resto lo facciano come vogliono che allo stadio ci vado comunque



Ma anche se si chiamasse Berlusconi Stadium o Silvio Berlusconi Arena, stonerebbe così tanto? Ci sono migliaia di stadi intitolati a storici presidenti. Berlusconi è il presidente più vincente della storia del calcio. Sarebbe scontato e logico che ci sia uno stadio intitolato pure per lui, visti i risultati sportivi. Sul Berlusconi persona invece possiamo disquisire per ore, trovandoci anche d'accordo.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...




Da fuori mi piace molto. Dentro a prima vista non mi ha fatto impazzire, se non fossi un tifoso milanista che sta scrivendo su MW mi sarebbe venuto da pensare che fosse più uno stadio da Everton, PSV, Basilea ecc Per dirla breve, nei miei sogni più proibiti ho sempre fantasticato uno stadio un po' più "grande" per una delle squadre più importanti e vincenti di questo sport. Ma potrebbero essere solo impressioni, magari nella realtà farebbe un altro effetto. In ogni caso speriamo sia veramente la volta buona.


----------



## milan1899 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Semplicemente fantastico!


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...



Avrei preferito un design più tradizionale per l'esterno,peccato che siano stati costretti a "fonderlo" con l'architettura circostante.
Speriamo che si faccia presto.


----------



## juventino (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...



Spero lo facciate, perché questo paese ha davvero bisogno di nuovi stadi.
Per quanto riguarda il progetto l'esterno è piuttosto particolare, ma mi piace. L'interno però lo trovo un pochino anonimo, in ogni caso vedremo a stadio ultimato (si spero). Sulla capienza personalmente credo che si potesse fare uno sforzo e arrivare a 50mila.


----------



## Nicco (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...



A me non piace, poi in quella posizione mi pare forzato, attaccassimo a casa Milan. Veramente troppo in contesto urbano.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Calato in un cotesto urbano, fa la sua splendida figura, l'interno è da rivedere ma non mi sembra male. Se tutto andrà in porto, sarà un boost enorme per il Milan


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> A me non piace, poi in quella posizione mi pare forzato, attaccassimo a casa Milan. Veramente troppo in contesto urbano.


La cosa buona è che i palloni dei cross di Abate pootranno andare a recuperarli negli uffici di Casa Milan.


----------



## malos (4 Febbraio 2015)

Finalmente una flebile luce in fondo al tunnel. 
Fosse per i due vecchi rincitrulliti saremmo ancora a pensare all''affitto di san siro.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2015)

Esteticamente non mi fa impazzire.
Quell'ashtag è ridicolo, veramente ridicolo. Una squadra creata per i social, per il marketing. Risultati sportivi: chi se ne frega.

La cosa triste è che, al momento, non vedo il nostro stemma. 
E sarà anche triste che in questo stadio nuovo non ci sarà la Fossa. Se lo sarebbe meritato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...



A primo impatto mi piace molto, vediamo come sarà nella realtà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Esteticamente non mi fa impazzire.
> Quell'ashtag è ridicolo, veramente ridicolo. Una squadra creata per i social, per il marketing. Risultati sportivi: chi se ne frega.
> 
> La cosa triste è che, al momento, non vedo il nostro stemma.
> E sarà anche triste che in questo stadio nuovo non ci sarà la Fossa. Se lo sarebbe meritato.



Il nostro stemma ad oggi è un po' messo in soffitta in quanto si sta provando a lanciare il nuovo logo, più moderno (che non mi piace tanto)..sinceramente dello stemma tradizionale mi interessa poco assai, non è nemmeno tanto bello se vogliamo essere onesti..
Sulla fossa non mi esprimo, spero sempre che in italia vengano cancellate tutte le tracce del tifo organizzato che hanno fatto più danni che altro, sono parte integrante dell'arretratezza del movimento calcio..

L'hashtag non capisco cos'ha di male..vedo che tanti lo criticano invece secondo me esprime una certa appartenenza e un certo moto d'orgoglio.. SIAMO IL MILAN.. Magari se lo ricordassero anche i dirigenti che abbiamo!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Febbraio 2015)

Doveroso fare i complimenti a Admin e Il Re dell'Est per l'ottimo lavoro.

Esterno: esteticamente mi ha un po' deluso, ma forse bisogna farci l'occhio. La parte superiore, destinata alla copertura mobile, è un pò troppo mastodontica. Fosse leggermente più bassa, consentirebbe forse di guadagnare qualche posto in più per arrivare ai fatidici 55000 posti che accontenterebbero tutti. Però ritengo che abbiano già preso in considerazione il problema.
Passando nelle vicinanze sarà difficile intravvedere uno stadio di calcio, cosa che davvero non capita a S.Siro. Gli abitanti della zona potranno dire tutto il male possibile, ma non che danneggi esteticamente l'ambiente.
L'hashtag all'esterno "#WE ARE AC MILAN" mi può andare. All'interno, anzichè la ripetizione dello stesso, vedrei più interessante la riproduzione della collezione di coppe vinte nella storia del Milan, lasciando adeguato spazio per quelle future  . Un pò di ottimismo non guasta.
L'interno a colori rossoneri è semplicemente affascinante, le sedute mi sembrano spaziose e l'angolazione di quelle al 2° anello consentono una buona visibilità anche della linea laterale del campo, molto all'interno del rettangolo, cosa che a S.Siro non avviene.
Il nome è l'ultimo dei problemi: chi metterà i soldi avrà diritto a chiamarlo come gli pare. Personalmente preferirei che si chiamasse Emirates e che i relativi quattrini risparmiati da chi sarà il presidente vengano immessi nel mercato.
Spero che il Comune approvi il nostro progetto a che i lavori comincino al più presto.


----------



## Nicco (4 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La cosa buona è che i palloni dei cross di Abate pootranno andare a recuperarli negli uffici di Casa Milan.



Ahahaah mitico. Salviamo il budget sul materiale.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La cosa buona è che i palloni dei cross di Abate pootranno andare a recuperarli negli uffici di Casa Milan.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Io comunque che piaccia o meno ho seri dubbi ce lo lascino fare li. E' tutto troppo troppo appiccicato. L'unico spazio aperto è verso la piazza della sede, mentre sugli altri 3 lati ha strade ad alto traffico... 
Il tifo ospite dove lo fai parcheggiare? il filtraggio? a regola son tutte robe previste dalla legge...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> L'hashtag all'esterno "#WE ARE AC MILAN" mi può andare. All'interno, anzichè la ripetizione dello stesso, vedrei più interessante la riproduzione della collezione di coppe vinte nella storia del Milan, lasciando adeguato spazio per quelle future  . Un pò di ottimismo non guasta.



Sono abbastanza certo che l'hashtag all'esterno è provvisorio e indica solo il posto in cui si leggerà il nome dello stadio..l'hashtag interno corre dove in futuro correranno sicuramente i messaggi pubblicitari, non più solo a bordo campo come negli stadi odierni ma anche sul tetto..


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2015)

progetto immenso.....

la mia critica è che ci sono troppe strutture attorno allo stadio....


----------



## Milo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sono entusiasta per lo stadio, meno per farlo in un centro urbano e quindi esteticamente niente di che, ma sono contento finalmente abbiamo un progetto reale


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io comunque che piaccia o meno ho seri dubbi ce lo lascino fare li. E' tutto troppo troppo appiccicato. L'unico spazio aperto è verso la piazza della sede, mentre sugli altri 3 lati ha strade ad alto traffico...
> Il tifo ospite dove lo fai parcheggiare? il filtraggio? a regola son tutte robe previste dalla legge...



Però queste sono cose che si sanno dall'inizio, a quel punto avrebbero subito bloccato il progetto sul nascere.

Comunque mi gusta assai.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io comunque che piaccia o meno ho seri dubbi ce lo lascino fare li. E' tutto troppo troppo appiccicato. L'unico spazio aperto è verso la piazza della sede, mentre sugli altri 3 lati ha strade ad alto traffico...
> Il tifo ospite dove lo fai parcheggiare? il filtraggio? a regola son tutte robe previste dalla legge...



Ma infatti assisteremo a molte modifiche del progetto. Poco distante, in Piazza Stuparich, per la costruzione del nuovo Palalido (palazzo da 5.500 posti) è sorto il comitato dei residenti che ha montato su un cinema clamoroso ed hanno ottenuto la revisione di una parte del progetto. Vuoi che non succeda lo stesso per un impianto da 48 mila posti?


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però queste sono cose che si sanno dall'inizio, a quel punto avrebbero subito bloccato il progetto sul nascere.



No, leggi la mia risposta a Underhill84. Se scelgono il nostro progetto, non è manco quotato il fatto che nasceranno i comitati per bloccare o quantomeno modificare il progetto. Siamo pur sempre in Italia, paese dei nimby.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No, leggi la mia risposta a Underhill84. Se scelgono il nostro progetto, non è manco quotato il fatto che nasceranno i comitati per bloccare o quantomeno modificare il progetto. Siamo pur sempre in Italia, paese dei nimby.



Ho letto.

Sì può essere come dici tu. Spero che non si allunghino i tempi però (cosa assai improbabile a questo punto).


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Febbraio 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti assisteremo a molte modifiche del progetto. Poco distante, in Piazza Stuparich, per la costruzione del nuovo Palalido (palazzo da 5.500 posti) è sorto il comitato dei residenti che ha montato su un cinema clamoroso ed hanno ottenuto la revisione di una parte del progetto. Vuoi che non succeda lo stesso per un impianto da 48 mila posti?



I comitati dei residenti vorrebbero probabilmente che la zona fosse riservata a panetterie, macellerie e così via, o forse ambirebbero che l'angolo della moda si trasferisse al Portello anzichè in via M.Napoleone e dintorni. Oppure gradirebbero un parco ben piantumato con relative panchine per i nonni. Quello che sembra strano è che andasse loro bene la situazione precedente, quando in zona vi era una fabbrica di auto o padiglioni fieristici che funzionavano saltuariamente, ma con grande afflusso di automobili e relativo inquinamento.
In genere sono una minoranza che pretende di avere tutti i diritti alla faccia della maggioranza degli altri cittadini. 
Il comitato no-tav ne è l'emblema.
Quello che conta è che le loro abitazioni aumentino di valore per poterle vendere al meglio e, magari, trasferirsi altrove.
Come dire: l'interesse personale alla faccia di tutto il resto.


----------



## cris (4 Febbraio 2015)

per esser bello, è bello... speriamo tutto proceda per il meglio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Doveroso fare i complimenti a Admin e Il Re dell'Est per l'ottimo lavoro.
> 
> Esterno: esteticamente mi ha un po' deluso, ma forse bisogna farci l'occhio. La parte superiore, destinata alla copertura mobile, è un pò troppo mastodontica. Fosse leggermente più bassa, consentirebbe forse di guadagnare qualche posto in più per arrivare ai fatidici 55000 posti che accontenterebbero tutti. Però ritengo che abbiano già preso in considerazione il problema.
> Passando nelle vicinanze sarà difficile intravvedere uno stadio di calcio, cosa che davvero non capita a S.Siro. Gli abitanti della zona potranno dire tutto il male possibile, ma non che danneggi esteticamente l'ambiente.
> ...



Grazie  

*Ecco il video del plastico.*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto, ci siamo intesi completamente. Finora di Barbara io ho visto solo parole al vento. Ma quando e se queste muteranno in fatti, sarò il primo a complimentarmi.



Te lo dico con simpatia e senza spirito polemico.
Avevi messo in dubbio che concludesse qualcosa con Emirates sulla sponsorizzazione: ha ottenuto un buon risultato.
Ti eri lamentato che il progetto non andasse avanti: il progetto è in Comune per l'approvazione.
Secondo me potresti già complimentarti fin da ora, senza aspettare la fine della costruzione dello stadio.
Diciamo che ti eri un pò lasciato andare sull'onda dei risultati negativi della squadra. 
Capita anche a me...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Con uno stadio del genere una squadra all'altezza è d'obbligo. Mi aspetto un paio di grandi acquisti nell'estate che precede il debutto nel nuovo stadio.


----------



## James Watson (4 Febbraio 2015)

A vederlo, mi sembra molto bello a parte qualche dettaglio che, in fin dei conti è trascurabile: concordo con chi faceva notare il tetto troppo "pesante" (non ci ritroveremmo poi di nuovo con i problemi di areazione del terreno causati dalla copertura? )

tornando seri e smettendo di trollare...
Ho una sola, grande speranza: se lo devono fare che lo facciano presto e senza ritardi, il mio più grande sogno è quello di riuscire a portarci mio padre a vedere una partita, lì dentro con lui, milanista vero.. e sarei felice.
Fate presto, non posso aspettare a lungo....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intervista all'architetto Emilio Faroldi, 53 anni, professore ordinario di Tecnologia dell’Architettura presso il Dipartimento di Architettura, Ingegneria delle Costruzioni e Ambiente Costruito del Politecnico di Milano. L'arch. Faroldi ha progettato l'impianto insieme ad Arup, società leader nel settore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grazie
> 
> *Ecco il video del plastico.*



.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...



Davvero un ottimo progetto. Spero davvero che a Marzo ci diano il via libera definitivo, ma se cio non accadesse che succederebbe? Tutta questa programmazione andrebbe in fumo cosi ?


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Com'è possibile che una società senza alcun futuro, senza alcuna voglia possa costruire uno stadio? Mossa per una prossima cessione della società?



ma speriamo. 
è l'augurio di tutti penso. 

cmq a me piace un sacco, spero che vada tutto liscio e i lavori partano il prima possibile.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Davvero un ottimo progetto. Spero davvero che a Marzo ci diano il via libera definitivo, ma se cio non accadesse che succederebbe? Tutta questa programmazione andrebbe in fumo cosi ?



Se non vinciamo il bando si. Poi magari hanno un piano b, ma a quanto pare sono andati all in sull'area dell'ex Fiera.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Davvero un ottimo progetto. Spero davvero che a Marzo ci diano il via libera definitivo, ma se cio non accadesse che succederebbe? Tutta questa programmazione andrebbe in fumo cosi ?



Guarda, per rendere pubblico il progetto in pompa magna... non dico che già sanno che sarà accettato ma quasi. Se non sbaglio tempo fa Barbara ha parlato con i dirigenti di Fondazione Fiera che erano molto interessati alla nostra soluzione. 

Se dopo tutto questo casino entro il 10 marzo non dovessero assegnarci l'area faremmo una pessima figura.

Chi solleva dubbi sulla canalizzazione del deflusso post gara (basato esclusivamente sui mezzi pubblici) lo fa a ragion veduta, ma non credo che i progettisti non abbiano pensato a questa eventualità. E credo che chi ha lavorato a questo progetto ne capisca più di noi ed abbia una certa esperienza nel campo (Arup + Politecnico di Milano)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Guarda, per rendere pubblico il progetto in pompa magna... non dico che già sanno che sarà accettato ma quasi. Se non sbaglio tempo fa Barbara ha parlato con i dirigenti di Fondazione Fiera che erano molto interessati alla nostra soluzione.
> 
> Se dopo tutto questo casino entro il 10 marzo non dovessero assegnarci l'area faremmo una pessima figura.



E' quello che ho pensato anche io, dopo tutta questa esposizione della societa' in merito a questo argomento, con comunicati ufficiali ecc.. credo anche io che siano quasi sicuri della buona riuscita dell'operazione. Non resta che aspettare l'ufficialita'.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2015)

up


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Febbraio 2015)

Peccato per la capienza da squadra di provincia, ma è quello che siamo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Febbraio 2015)

Spettacolare, non trovo altri termini. Almeno il futuro sembra essere roseo.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Peccato per la capienza da squadra di provincia, ma è quello che siamo



Uno stadio da 50.000 posti non può essere definito di "provincia". Ormai cattedrali nel deserto da 80.000 persone non se ne costruiscono più e di certo non sono 10.000 posti in meno rispetto ai 60.000 che alcuni sognavano, a rendere l'impianto come un Manuzzi o un Massimino. 

Chelsea, Liverpool e City hanno giocato per tanto tempo in stadi di questa capienza e non si definiscono certo club di provincia. Poi un domani nulla toglie che potremo costruirne uno più grande come pensano di fare City e Chelsea, anche perché la struttura è stata pensata per integrarsi col tessuto urbano e in futuro al posto dello stadio (per assurdo) potrebbero nascere altre attività. 

Questo è un vantaggio che non tutti credo abbiano considerato e che non puoi avere se costruisci una mastodontica cattedrale in zona Expo, che ti costerebbe 600M visto che per i soli terreni ne vogliono 300. E che, costi a parte, rischierebbe di rivelarsi un flop visto il momento storico che viviamo.


----------



## Tobi (4 Febbraio 2015)

È fantastico! Se questo stadio verrà costruito trarremo grandissimi benefici. Sarà uno stadio polifunzionale, gli introiti potrebbero veramente aumentare esponenzialmente


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Febbraio 2015)

l'esterno non mi piace,l'interno è molto bello.Detto questo speriamo che il progetto stadio vada in porto.


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con uno stadio del genere una squadra all'altezza è d'obbligo. Mi aspetto un paio di grandi acquisti nell'estate che precede il debutto nel nuovo stadio.



CR7 
Il sogno del Bresidente


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...



Sembra un enorme cubo di Rubik,mi piace molto! Piacerebbe anche a me però che ci fosse il logo classico,piuttosto che l'arancia sbucciata,però anche se fosse pazienza,farò finta di niente. xD Per scaramanzia non mi esalto prima che venga approvato definitivamente il progetto,però spero che vada in porto e che i lavori siano realizzati nel minor tempo possibile,senza interruzioni varie.


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grazie
> 
> *Ecco il video del plastico.*



Bello.
Essendo pignolo, l'hotel (?) che svetta e che toglie la simmetria alla struttura è rivedibile. 
Molto italiano anche il costo.


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Febbraio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Sembra un enorme cubo di Rubik,mi piace molto! Piacerebbe anche a me però che ci fosse il logo classico,piuttosto che l'arancia sbucciata,però anche se fosse pazienza,farò finta di niente. xD Per scaramanzia non mi esalto prima che venga approvato definitivamente il progetto,però spero che vada in porto e che i lavori siano realizzati nel minor tempo possibile,senza interruzioni varie.



P.s. Mi auguro per allora o al massimo i primi 1/2 anni dopo lo stadio una squadra all'altezza di giocare per vincere in sto popò di posto.


----------



## Snake (4 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> CR7
> Il sogno del Bresidente



avrebbe l'età perfetta


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2015)

Boh più lo guardo e meno mi piace, mi sembra una cosa fatta con Minecraft o con i regoli


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

Lo stadio sembra ispirarsi moltissimo all'*Arena Baixada* di recente costruzione in Brasile. E' stata una delle sedi degli ultimi mondiali. 43.000 posti a sedere.

Ecco delle foto e un video di quello stadio, così vi rendete conto di come potrebbe essere il colpo d'occhio soprattutto all'interno.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma anche se si chiamasse Berlusconi Stadium o Silvio Berlusconi Arena, stonerebbe così tanto? Ci sono migliaia di stadi intitolati a storici presidenti. Berlusconi è il presidente più vincente della storia del calcio. Sarebbe scontato e logico che ci sia uno stadio intitolato pure per lui, visti i risultati sportivi.



diventerebbe lo stadio più perculato d'europa credo... per quanto possa essere giusto o logico dargli tal nome


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...




Il lato esterno lo trovo orripilante,osceno, mentre l'interno invece sembra veramente orgasmico e da far tremare gli avversari. Ed è la sola cosa che mi interessa, dell'estetica me ne faccio poco.
Finalmente questo potrebbe essere il primo, importante, punto di svolta per cambiare registro!

Queste sono finalmente notizie concrete, non fumo, che viene da una parte della società che sembra andare nella giusta direzione.
Ora attendiamo speranzosi che anche l'altra parte, quella sportiva, si dia da fare per riportarci ai vertici, con un rinnovamento dirigenziale e investimenti seri nel lato tecnico-sportivo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo stadio sembra ispirarsi moltissimo all'*Arena Baixada* di recente costruzione in Brasile. E' stata una delle sedi degli ultimi mondiali. 43.000 posti a sedere.
> Ecco delle foto e un video di quello stadio, così vi rendete conto di come potrebbe essere il colpo d'occhio soprattutto all'interno.





Impressionante quando è mezzo vuoto.
Immagino il nostro con 65000 posti...


----------



## iceman. (4 Febbraio 2015)

L'interno sembra molto anonimo ma onestamente non me ne frega niente, basta che lo facciano.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...




Per me ë stupendo !!!tutto il progetto é assolutamente pianificato nei minimi dettagli .Casa milan é stata solo l inizio,la grande piazza ,con lo stile particolare che la caratterizza ,perchè sapevano che attaccato ci avrebbero fatto lo stadio dando così a tutto il progetto un armonia e un senso all intera zona!Moderno e soprattuto innovativo,nessuno ha uno stadio del genere in Italia,e nemmeno in europa..quello dei gobbi mi sembra già vecchio,non a livello estetico ma di concezione !!potremo ricavare tantissimi introiti,perché è più di uno stadio!!
I miei complimenti a barbara ,non avrei pensato che potesse valere così tanto!!

La cosa più difficile adesso é cambiare allenatore


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Tuttosport rivela ulteriori dettagli: l'idea del Milan sarebbe quella, in futuro, di spostare la rifinitura pre gara all'interno del nuovo impianto e quindi di far dormire la squadra nell'hotel inglobato già dalla notte prima della partita. 
Stesso discorso per la conferenza stampa che potrebbe essere effettuata nella vicina Casa Milan o nella nuova sala stampa dell'impianto. Il progetto è quello di fondere squadra, clima partita e stadio in una sola cosa.*


----------



## iceman. (4 Febbraio 2015)

Per l'anno in questione mi aspetto di avere una squadra ultra competitiva


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2015)

Dal rendering mi piace, bello. 

Resto solo perplesso per locazione e numero spettatori, per il resto sembra almeno sulla carta un bel progetto.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sembra bello ma vorrei più posti. 48000 sono troppo pochi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sembra bello ma vorrei più posti. 48000 sono troppo pochi.



A san siro domenica c'erano si e no 12mila persone ..


----------



## Marilson (4 Febbraio 2015)

tutto molto bello, l'idea, il progetto, i giardini, la vicinanza alla sede. Una sola cosa non va bene. La capienza. Sembra lo stadio del Twente. Scandaloso dai


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

una domanda per chi è della zona... premetto che non sono di Milano ma guardando semplicemente la mappa, i mezzi pubblici per far defluire gli spettatori non potrebbero essere: 

1) la nuova fermata *M5 Portello* sotto lo stadio
2) la metro *M1 Lotto* (10 minuti a piedi)
3-4) i *tram *delle fermate *Firenze *(10 minuti a piedi) e *Sempione Filiberto* (10 minuti a piedi)
5) la *stazione Domodossola* (15 minuti a piedi)
6) la metro *M1 Amendola Fiera* (18 minuti a piedi)

...?


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tutto molto bello, l'idea, il progetto, i giardini, la vicinanza alla sede. Una sola cosa non va bene. La capienza. Sembra lo stadio del Twente. Scandaloso dai



stamford bridge ne ha 40.000
ci gioca tale Chelsea.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A san siro domenica c'erano si e no 12mila persone ..



Vabbè Lollo, lo sai bene anche te che se la gente non va allo stadio è perchè non ne possono più di questo andazzo del Milan. L'anno dell'ultimo scudetto, dopo 3 anni di schifo, è bastato Ibra e lottare per lo scudetto per avere una media di quasi 54mila spettatori. Sicuramente com'è già stato detto in altri topic, l'idea di fare uno stadio da 70-80mila è folle. 48 mila è già un compromesso migliore a 42... 55 era perfetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A san siro domenica c'erano si e no 12mila persone ..


Infatti, al momento il problema è riportare gente allo stadio, poi quando non ci entreranno più si penserà al da farsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Boh raga , a me sembra una critica sterile andare a disquisire sul 48mila 50 o 55 ... finalmente fanno qualcosa di UTILE .. poi fate come volete


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh raga , a me sembra una critica sterile andare a disquisire sul 48mila 50 o 55 ... finalmente fanno qualcosa di UTILE .. poi fate come volete



sarà sterile per te che stai a milano... io se voglio venire una volta a vedere il Milan, per trovare un biglietto in uno stadio da 40 mila persone, praticamente gioco al superenalotto


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti, al momento il problema è riportare gente allo stadio, poi quando non ci entreranno più si penserà al da farsi.



Beh questo credo di no. Una volta che l'hai costruito c'è poco da pensare.


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> sarà sterile per te che stai a milano... io se voglio venire una volta a vedere il Milan, per trovare un biglietto in uno stadio da 40 mila persone, praticamente gioco al superenalotto



Non giochi al Superenalotto, paghi di più... In caso tornassimo ai vertici ovviamente. Ciò si acuisce con uno stadio da 48'000 , ma sarebbe lo stesso con uno da 55'000.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh questo credo di no. Una volta che l'hai costruito c'è poco da pensare.


Non sarebbe possibile aumentare successivamente la capienza?


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh raga , *a me sembra una critica sterile andare a disquisire sul 48mila 50 o 55 *... finalmente fanno qualcosa di UTILE .. poi fate come volete



  

Grazie al cielo qualcuno che lo dice..hanno fatto la media e hanno visto che sopra i 50mila posti c'erano troppe gare dove rimanevano ampi spicchi vuoti..meglio avere sempre il tutto esaurito e lasciar fuori qualcuno che presentarsi con uno stadio pieno di spazi vuoti..
Chiaramente con 48mila posti i prezzi saliranno, è normale...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe possibile aumentare successivamente la capienza?



In questo genere di stadio no


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Febbraio 2015)

È stato "sbagliato" il tempismo. L'avessero progettato 10 anni fa l'avremmo fatto immenso. Ad oggi ,per moltissimi motivi che elencò [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] in un altro topic, questo è il numero adatto...


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe possibile aumentare successivamente la capienza?



Temo sia impossibile. Ad ogni modo hanno già detto in precedenza che non si può prendere più spazio per questioni di edilizia pubblica per cui stiamo parlando del sesso degli angeli. Comnunque costruirci addirittura un hotel o non so cosa mi pare eccessivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> sarà sterile per te che stai a milano... io se voglio venire una volta a vedere il Milan, per trovare un biglietto in uno stadio da 40 mila persone, praticamente gioco al superenalotto



Perché uno che sta a Milano invece gode di una prevendita agevolata?..non credo..ovvio che se vuoi vedere una partita fai come i tifosi dell'Arsenal, ti compri il biglietto mesi prima..la mia unica "paura" è che se dovessimo tornare ai vertici facciamo 40-45mila abbonati..ma credo metteranno un tetto massimo lasciando sempre almeno 10-15mila posti liberi..


----------



## Djici (4 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché uno che sta a Milano invece gode di una prevendita agevolata?..non credo..ovvio che se vuoi vedere una partita fai come i tifosi dell'Arsenal, ti compri il biglietto mesi prima..la mia unica "paura" è che se dovessimo tornare ai vertici facciamo 40-45mila abbonati..ma credo metteranno un tetto massimo lasciando sempre almeno 10-15mila posti liberi..



e perche dovrebbero mettero un tetto massimo ?
quando avevamo piu di 70.000 abbonati non e che lo avevano fatto.
loro pensano giustamente ad avere i maggiori introiti senza stare a pensare a quello che puo succedere per i tifosi.

se con qualche calcolo avessero avuto la certezza di avere i maggiori introiti con uno stadio di soli 2.000 personne lo avrebbero fatto senza problemi.

lo stadio mi piace molto.
sia l'interno che l'esterno.
avrei preferito avere una "piazza" sul lato invece di essere incastrato dalle strade... ma va benissimo.
in inghilterra pure sono cosi.


----------



## Djici (4 Febbraio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ho una sola, grande speranza: se lo devono fare che lo facciano presto e senza ritardi, il mio più grande sogno è quello di riuscire a portarci mio padre a vedere una partita, lì dentro con lui, milanista vero.. e sarei felice.
> Fate presto, non posso aspettare a lungo....



te lo auguro di cuore.
io vorrei andare con mio padre e mio figlio.


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> e perche dovrebbero mettero un tetto massimo ?



E' quello che fa la Rubentus


----------



## Tizio (4 Febbraio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> e perche dovrebbero mettero un tetto massimo?



Ė semplice: con l'abbonamento si vendono praticamente biglietti per tutte le partite ad un prezzo scontato. Ipotizzando un tutto esaurito per tutta la stagione (come più o meno avviene per la Juve), la società ricava di più se per esempio vende 5000 abbonamenti in meno, e 5000 biglietti per partita in più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> e perche dovrebbero mettero un tetto massimo ?
> quando avevamo piu di 70.000 abbonati non e che lo avevano fatto.
> *loro pensano giustamente ad avere i maggiori introiti senza stare a pensare a quello che puo succedere per i tifosi*.



Mi pare logico il perché, se tu hai la certezza di un tutto esaurito non conviene riempire lo stadio con gli abbonati che notoriamente pagano meno in proporzione il singolo match, faccio un esempio sciocco, l'abbonato paga mettiamo 500€ per tutto il campionato, quindi l'incasso è:
500*48000= 24milioni di euro di incasso
Se invece io vendo 35mila abbonamenti e lascio 13000 posti che posso riempire con certezza facendo pagare un biglietto da 50€ è chiaro che mi conviene
500*35000+13000*19*50=29.850.000,00
ho messo 50 euro ma per certi match il prezzo può salire tranquillamente a 80-100..come vedi non conviene mai riempire lo stadio di soli abbonati se sai che puoi riempirlo anche con i paganti..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2015)

Quindi stagione 2018/2019 ultima a S.Siro o prima al Milan Stadium?


----------



## sion (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quindi stagione 2018/2019 ultima a S.Siro o prima al Milan Stadium?



2017/2018 dovrebbe essere l'ultima a san siro


----------



## raducioiu (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...



Dall'esterno, esteticamente, a me sembra davvero orrendo.


----------



## Tic (4 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiamo meno tifosi della Juve in Italia e facciamo uno stadio con 7000-9000 posti in più del loro, non vedo di cosa lamentarsi
A me piace tantissimo comunque


----------



## Butcher (4 Febbraio 2015)

Esteticamente non mi piace molto, preferisco uno stadio più curvilineo. Ma alla fine chissene, l'importante è avere un diamine di stadio di proprietà. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh raga , a me sembra una critica sterile andare a disquisire sul 48mila 50 o 55 ... finalmente fanno qualcosa di UTILE .. poi fate come volete



Sono d'accordo. A me non piacerebbe nemmeno esteticamente, ma potrebbero anche farlo piramidale, mi interessa solo ed esclusivamente avere uno stadio di proprietà. Speriamo bene, speriamo benissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...



Sembra un centro commerciale..
Comq, [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] sbaglio o c'era anche un progetto in cuoi lo stemma del Milan veniva riflesso nel campo? Oppure sono diversi progetti?


----------



## O Animal (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Lo stadio più brutto che abbia mai visto... Mamma mia che obbrobrio... I gusti son gusti ma questo è veramente terribile...

Che usino quei soldi per ricomprarsi e ristrutturare San Siro... Casa nostra da 90 anni... 

Perché mai dobbiamo lasciare la storia del calcio, la nostra storia del calcio a quella squadretta misera misera?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sembra un centro commerciale..
> Comq, [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] sbaglio o c'era anche un progetto in cuoi lo stemma del Milan veniva riflesso nel campo? Oppure sono diversi progetti?



Ricordo vagamente, ma questo è il progetto ufficiale quindi quello a cui ti riferisci era probabilmente qualcosa di ufficioso...


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ricordo vagamente, ma questo è il progetto ufficiale quindi quello a cui ti riferisci era probabilmente qualcosa di ufficioso...



Infatti quel progetto era di un ragazzo che studiava architettura e da tifoso del Milan si era perso via a fare questa cosa, ma non era certo materiale ufficiale AC MILAN


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sembra un centro commerciale..
> Comq, [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] sbaglio o c'era anche un progetto in cuoi lo stemma del Milan veniva riflesso nel campo? Oppure sono diversi progetti?



Forse ti riferisci a questo: Nuovo stadio Milan


Era solo il progetto di un tifoso


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ah ecco rotfl

Comunque, il Real che è un top top top club con lo stadio che hanno quasi mai il tutto esaurito. Ci sono sempre posti liberi in tribuna.. Viene riempito solo nei match clou. Figuratevi il Milan con 60 mila..


----------



## Serginho (4 Febbraio 2015)

Non vedo l'ora di andarci a vedere una partita del Milan. Finalmente qualcosa si muove ed è la cosa più importante


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah ecco rotfl
> 
> Comunque, il Real che è un top top top club con lo stadio che hanno quasi mai il tutto esaurito. Ci sono sempre posti liberi in tribuna.. Viene riempito solo nei match clou. Figuratevi il Milan con 60 mila..



Ma sarà sempre così, con le attuali offerte di Sky e Premium la gente difficilmente tornerà allo stadio in massa come un tempo..poi non ci sono tanti soldi da spendere e quindi c'è chi preferisce usarli in altro modo piuttosto che farsi l'abbonamento, è chiaro che per certe partite clou c'è una richiesta più alta ma si parla del derby, Juve, Napoli e forse Roma.
Non siamo in Inghilterra dove c'è un'altra cultura con gli stadi sempre pieni, pure per una partita di FA Cup contro una squadra di terza divisione.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sembra fatto su Minecraft


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Febbraio 2015)

Se sarò già in Canada tornerò apposta per vedermi una partita


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Febbraio 2015)

A me preoccupa il fatto che ci siano solo 48.000 posti. Significherebbe che il nostro futuro sia veramente quello di essere un' "onesta" squadra da metà classifica.


----------



## aleslash (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa il fatto che ci siano solo 48.000 posti. Significherebbe che il nostro futuro sia veramente quello di essere un' "onesta" squadra da metà classifica.



Lo Stamford bridge ha 41000 posti l'ethiad ne ha 47000 e anfield ne ha 45000


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa il fatto che ci siano solo 48.000 posti. Significherebbe che il nostro futuro sia veramente quello di essere un' "onesta" squadra da metà classifica.



Infatti la Juve con 40k non ha vinto il campionato già a Gennaio, no


----------



## medjai (5 Febbraio 2015)

Peccato per la capienza. Per me 55-60.000 posti sarebbe lo giusto. Ma di questo non mi piace la separazione tra il primo e secondo anello. Anche per le coreografie che non saranno così spettacolari. A me la curva piace tutto insieme senza separazione come il BvB ma così neanche mi dispiace, però, come dico non così separato. 

Mi riccorda tantissimo ad uno stadio spagnolo, il Cornellà-El Prat:











Capienza: 40.000 posti
Costo: 83M€


----------



## 666psycho (5 Febbraio 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Peccato per la capienza. Per me 55-60.000 posti sarebbe lo giusto. Ma di questo non mi piace la separazione tra il primo e secondo anello.* Anche per le coreografie che non saranno così spettacolari*



troveranno un modo per farle spettacolari.... speriamo


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco in esclusiva per la Gazzetta dello Sport le vere immagini del progetto del nuovo stadio rossonero. Come si può vedere l'impianto sarà su due anelli, con campo incavato e tetto mobile. Costo dell'opera 320M di euro. Fondazione Fiera potrebbe prendere una decisione già entro il 10 marzo.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto è stato concepito per integrarsi perfettamente nel tessuto urbano, con design futuristici e moderni. Il nuovo tempo rossonero sorgerà esattamente di fronte alla sede, in una sinergia unica nel suo genere. Lo stadio viene definito nel progetto come qualcosa di unico al mondo: ideato e concepito da Arup insieme al Politecnico di Milano. Il direttore del progetto firmato Arup, ing. Maurizio Teora, spiega: "A differenza dei primi stadi, che erano solo dei contenitori di spettatori, e degli stadi inglesi degli anni 90 aperti 7 giorni, questo impianto ci proietterà nella terza era degli stadi: integrerà, infatti, le sue funzioni sportive e d’intrattenimento, sempre attive, con la vita e le esigenze della città. Associando le funzioni tipiche di uno stadio alla vita del quartiere, come ad esempio per l’albergo". Lo stadio, tuttavia, dovrà convincere non solo la Fondazione Fiera ma anche i residenti del quartiere che sono pronti a ribellarsi con 5.000 volantini.
> 
> ...



E' belissimo,finalmente!.


----------



## Serginho (5 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa il fatto che ci siano solo 48.000 posti. Significherebbe che il nostro futuro sia veramente quello di essere un' "onesta" squadra da metà classifica.



Eh si, difatti Chelsea, Man City e Juve viaggiano a metà classifica ogni anno


----------



## pipporo (5 Febbraio 2015)

Ok , i will write in english to better express myself, if its not ok please delete my post .

to me it looks like the mall is bigger than the stadium itself, the stadium is just an adendum , an atraction to get more people to come shoping there ;

second , who builds a hotel near a stadium ? who wants to check in at a hotel ( someone who has nothing to do with the football ) when ( lets say ) napoli fans come and the chants, the insults starts and petards and firecrakers fly all over the place , and even if you are a fan of a guest team who came to play against Milan , would you check in at the Milan hotel ? i sure do not want to check into a hotel to have Chellini's portait over my bed 

and last , what about San Siro , is this like that chicken leg game i've seen in movies, when two cars run to each other and first to turn left or right loose and the winner gets San Siro for free ??


----------



## James Watson (5 Febbraio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> te lo auguro di cuore.
> io vorrei andare con mio padre e mio figlio.



saremo lì, tutti e cinque, o anche sei, chi lo sa


----------



## nimloth (5 Febbraio 2015)

Il progetto è bellissimo.

Il mio dubbio è come possa essere accessibile dalle perssone che vengono da fuori Milano, penso ad esempio a molti pulman dei Milan Club.
La sola metropolitana non può essere sufficiente: a fine partita ci sarebbe il DELIRIO ! ! !


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Febbraio 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport di oggi, 5 febbraio 2015, parla dei possibili investitori interessati al naming dell'impianto. Non c'è solo Emirates, ma diversi colossi asiatici e americani si stanno interessando al progetto rossonero. Se non si tratta di un'asta poco ci manca, con ovvi benefici economici per il club. Ovviamente una decisione verrà presa soltanto dopo l'aggiudicazione dell'area, quindi se tutto va bene è probabile che entro l'estate si saprà il nome dello sponsor che darà il nome allo stadio, ricoprendo di soldi la società rossonera. 

Da parte delle istituzioni locali, intanto, continuano ad arrivare apprezzamenti. Ecco le parole del vice sindaco di Milano (con delega all’Urbanistica): "è una spinta verso il futuro". L’assessore allo Sport, Chiara Bisconti, è ancora più esplicita: "Se due stadi ci stanno a Milano? Eccome se ci stanno! Il Meazza conserverà un valore iconico e manterrà appeal, ma in prospettiva il progetto del Milan, con pilastri così solidi, è una garanzia di sviluppo". 

Nino Minolitti, intanto, sempre sulle pagine della Gazzetta solleva dubbi sulla capienza dell'impianto. La storia e il blasone del Milan, infatti, meriterebbero un impianto da 60 o 70.000 posti, perché nelle stagioni più fortunate gli spettatori sono stati sempre tanti.*


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Febbraio 2015)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Ok , i will write in english to better express myself, if its not ok please delete my post .
> 
> to me it looks like the mall is bigger than the stadium itself, the stadium is just an adendum , an atraction to get more people to come shoping there ;



That was the objective of the project. It's sad but this will be the future of football... 



> and last , what about San Siro , is this like that chicken leg game i've seen in movies, when two cars run to each other and first to turn left or right loose and the winner gets San Siro for free ??



San Siro is not free. You have to buy it and restore it




nimloth ha scritto:


> Il progetto è bellissimo.
> 
> Il mio dubbio è come possa essere accessibile dalle perssone che vengono da fuori Milano, penso ad esempio a molti pulman dei Milan Club.
> La sola metropolitana non può essere sufficiente: a fine partita ci sarebbe il DELIRIO ! ! !




Infatti leggendo in giro, le maggiori critiche al progetto sono per questioni di ordine pubblico e spazi. Tutto lo spazio disponibile viene utilizzato per lo stadio, mentre non ce n'è per un deflusso sicuro. 
vediamo che dicono...


----------



## runner (5 Febbraio 2015)

attendiamo la data di inizio lavori....

a mio avviso arriverà prima dell' inizio dell expo!!


----------



## medjai (5 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nino Minolitti, intanto, sempre sulle pagine della Gazzetta solleva dubbi sulla capienza dell'impianto. La storia e il blasone del Milan, infatti, meriterebbero un impianto da 60 o 70.000 posti, perché nelle stagioni più fortunate gli spettatori sono stati sempre tanti.*



+1


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport di oggi, 5 febbraio 2015, parla dei possibili investitori interessati al naming dell'impianto. Non c'è solo Emirates, ma diversi colossi asiatici e americani si stanno interessando al progetto rossonero. Se non si tratta di un'asta poco ci manca, con ovvi benefici economici per il club. Ovviamente una decisione verrà presa soltanto dopo l'aggiudicazione dell'area, quindi se tutto va bene è probabile che entro l'estate si saprà il nome dello sponsor che darà il nome allo stadio, ricoprendo di soldi la società rossonera.
> 
> Da parte delle istituzioni locali, intanto, continuano ad arrivare apprezzamenti. Ecco le parole del vice sindaco di Milano (con delega all’Urbanistica): "è una spinta verso il futuro". L’assessore allo Sport, Chiara Bisconti, è ancora più esplicita: "Se due stadi ci stanno a Milano? Eccome se ci stanno! Il Meazza conserverà un valore iconico e manterrà appeal, ma in prospettiva il progetto del Milan, con pilastri così solidi, è una garanzia di sviluppo".
> 
> Nino Minolitti, intanto, sempre sulle pagine della Gazzetta solleva dubbi sulla capienza dell'impianto. La storia e il blasone del Milan, infatti, meriterebbero un impianto da 60 o 70.000 posti, perché nelle stagioni più fortunate gli spettatori sono stati sempre tanti.*



La Bisconti porta una rogna...

Comunque, come prevedibile, stanno insorgendo i residenti di CityLife che non vogliono lo stadio.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> La Bisconti porta una rogna...
> 
> Comunque, come prevedibile, stanno insorgendo i residenti di CityLife che non vogliono lo stadio.



Anche i vicini capisco si ribellino, cioè diventerebbe un casino allucinante ogni tre giorni. Non a caso gli stadi si tende a costruirli in periferia dove non disturbano e il traffico è più gestibile.


----------



## Denni90 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Infatti leggendo in giro, le maggiori critiche al progetto sono per questioni di ordine pubblico e spazi. Tutto lo spazio disponibile viene utilizzato per lo stadio, mentre non ce n'è per un deflusso sicuro.
> vediamo che dicono...



nel primo post se non sbaglio c'era scritto di parcheggi sotterranei... probabilmente verranno dirottati lì


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport di oggi, 5 febbraio 2015, parla dei possibili investitori interessati al naming dell'impianto. Non c'è solo Emirates, ma diversi colossi asiatici e americani si stanno interessando al progetto rossonero. Se non si tratta di un'asta poco ci manca, con ovvi benefici economici per il club. Ovviamente una decisione verrà presa soltanto dopo l'aggiudicazione dell'area, quindi se tutto va bene è probabile che entro l'estate si saprà il nome dello sponsor che darà il nome allo stadio, ricoprendo di soldi la società rossonera.
> 
> Da parte delle istituzioni locali, intanto, continuano ad arrivare apprezzamenti. Ecco le parole del vice sindaco di Milano (con delega all’Urbanistica): "è una spinta verso il futuro". L’assessore allo Sport, Chiara Bisconti, è ancora più esplicita: "Se due stadi ci stanno a Milano? Eccome se ci stanno! Il Meazza conserverà un valore iconico e manterrà appeal, ma in prospettiva il progetto del Milan, con pilastri così solidi, è una garanzia di sviluppo".
> 
> Nino Minolitti, intanto, sempre sulle pagine della Gazzetta solleva dubbi sulla capienza dell'impianto. La storia e il blasone del Milan, infatti, meriterebbero un impianto da 60 o 70.000 posti, perché nelle stagioni più fortunate gli spettatori sono stati sempre tanti.*



*Sempre la Gazzetta dello Sport riporta le parole di Roberto Maroni, Governatore della Regione Lombardia, sul progetto del Milan per il nuovo stadio in zona Portello: “Nuovo stadio del Milan al Portello? Va bene. Da milanista, per me è importante che si faccia. Quindi va bene. La zona Expo? Per il dopo Expo ci sono tante idee e tante altre proposte”.*


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nel primo post se non sbaglio c'era scritto di parcheggi sotterranei... probabilmente verranno dirottati lì



Infatti per me far defluire in quella zona 50000 persone sarà un delirio, oggettivamente quelli che vivono in zona non vivrebbero più durante le manifestazioni sportive


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche i vicini capisco si ribellino, cioè diventerebbe un casino allucinante ogni tre giorni. Non a caso gli stadi si tende a costruirli in periferia dove non disturbano e il traffico è più gestibile.



Capisco la cultura diversa ecc.. Ma in inghiterra, mi sembra, molti stadi sono in centro


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport il progetto del nuovo stadio del Milan non deve solamente superare alcuni ostacoli burocratici, ma deve fare anche i conti con il dissenso manifestato dai residenti del quartiere City Life che si oppongono e sono pronti a manifestare la loro contrarietà distribuendo 5 mila volantini. Ma la società rossonera da parte sua, ha voluto rassicurare tutti questi scettici dichiarando: “In Inghilterra, esistono stadi nel cuore di quartieri prestigiosi, che non creano il minimo disagio. Anzi, valorizzano la zona rendendola viva e sicura. È provato che negli stadi di nuova concezione, più un impianto è piccolo e in centro più è sicuro e meno si presta a scontri tra tifosi, combattendo l’abbandono e il degrado tipico di quelli presente nelle periferie. Uno stadio urbano responsabilizza poi chi ci va: significa meno scontri e più vigilanza, rivolgendosi a un tipo di pubblico legato a famiglie con bambini. Il Portello è una zona che ha bisogno di una riqualificazione e questo progetto aiuterà a risolvere le sue criticità”.*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Febbraio 2015)

5000 volantini? E che vuol dire?
Potrei farne io 10000 di tenore opposto e farli distribuire...
Raccolgano in _tutta Milano_ un milione di firme, allora avrebbero ragione.
Altrimenti saranno sempre una minoranza che vuole prevaricare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Ulteriori e interessantissimi dettagli da ppan.it: la società di progettazione (Arup) sta lavorando da fine 2013 con Alfonso Cefaliello e Antonio Marchesi del cda della società AC Milan, che sono di fatto “gli alfieri” della soluzione divulgata in questi giorni sui vari media. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'ing. Teodora (project director): 

Le diverse zone individuate.

"Arup ha lavorato con il Milan individuando ben 18 aree potenziali, poi su 8 di queste abbiamo elaborato in questi mesi una serie di studi di fattibilità approfonditi, e ne sono state selezionate 4. Su queste, esclusa l’area Expo, ora si sta concentrando l’attenzione. Le tre aree possibili sono appunto il Portello, Piazza D’Armi l’area militare dietro l’ospedale San Carlo e prossima a San Siro e lo Scalo Farini. Il Milan attualmente ha scelto di approfittare dell’opportunità della Fondazione Fiera, rispondendo quindi ad una chiamata pubblica, per avanzare una prima soluzione possibile con un meta-progetto. Ovviamente la proposta progettuale non potrà essere replicata in altre aree alternative al Portello."

Gli studi urbanistici sulle aree

"Abbiamo valutato le aree dal punto di vista urbanistico, studiando gli accessi e gli effetti sul trasporto, pubblico e privato. Poi abbiamo verificato i flussi dei tifosi, l’eventuale richiesta di parcheggi e la disponibilità delle aree. Per quanto riguarda i parcheggi il Portello effettivamente non è tra le migliore zone ma sul fronte del trasporto pubblico la situazione è eccezionale anche grazie alla nuova fermata della metropolitana, linea 5. Arup e Systematica hanno messo a punto uno studio sui servizi pubblici limitrofi, calcolando i tempi d’attesa, la frequenza dei mezzi di trasporto e dai risultati complessivi l’area del Portello sembra di fatto la più performante."

Le preferenze del Milan

"Beh, ovviamente l’area del Portello si trova di fronte a Casa Milan e con questa opzione si può realizzare l’idea di stadio-urbano che la committenza ha a cuore. Inoltre, nell’ipotesi dello Scalo Farini i tempi potrebbero allungarsi perché la procedura di assegnazione dell’area prevede la cessione di aree ferroviarie a privati ed inoltre si richiederebbero funzioni associate a quella prettamente sportiva (commerciale, direzionale e residenziale)."

Ecco invece le parole dell'ing. Buzzoni, concept manager:

Il concept della zona

"L'area è già densamente costruita, quindi abbiamo optato per un nuovo edificio capace di dialogare con la preesistenza. Un volume squadrato, regolare, modulare, ben integrato. Anche in termini di funzioni e servizi abbiamo pensato ad uno stadio che non fosse solo un impianto sportivo ma uno spazio per la città. Il tema della sostenibilità l’abbiamo risolto in termini di impatto urbano ipotizzando quindi una copertura capace di mitigare il rumore ma attento anche all’aspetto sociale preoccupandoci quindi delle ricadute e dei benefici di chi vive nell’area."

Le particolari richieste del Milan

"Senza dubbio il catino dello stadio ha richiesto uno studio molto approfondito. Il Milan è una squadra esigente avendo vissuto per tanti anni a San Siro e avendo partecipato alle numerose modifiche per adattarlo ripetutamente alle necessità di uno stadio sempre moderno. Abbiamo sviluppato quindi la soluzione con due anelli continui con una capienza di circa 43-44mila posti complessivi che saranno ulteriormente implementati probabilmente con un sistema modulare fino a raggiungere i 50mila posti. Dopo il primo anello ci saranno gli skybox."

Il riutilizzo di alcune strutture

"Il progetto prevede anche di scavare per due livelli sotto il piano stradale. Ma non riusare non esclude il riciclo dei materiali: infatti se andrà avanti questa opzione valuteremo come può essere smontata e recuperata la struttura prefabbricata. Sicuramente potremo riusare parte dei materiali."

Il costo dell'impianto

"Il costo sarà sui 5mila euro a posto per lo stadio. La società parla di un’operazione da 300-320 milioni di cui 220-240 per costruire l'impianto e il resto per le altre parti del progetto (hotel, scuola, spa, interventi di urbanizzazione), esclusi gli oneri per l’acquisto dell’area."

L'originalità della soluzione rossonera: compattezza e copertura

"Il tetto sarà multifunzionale, riprenderemo infatti l’idea del palasport olimpico di Torino (firmato Arata Isozaki e Arup) ma viste le dimensioni lo svilupperemo con un mix di funzioni integrate. Sarà un'autentica piazza pubblica sospesa a cui si accederà da ingressi separati rispetto allo stadio. L’albergo sarà integrato con la struttura sportiva. Fino ad ora abbiamo sviluppato un meta-progetto con alcune componenti avanzatissime e altre da affinare. Cercheremo di puntare ad una soluzione energia zero, sfruttando le tecnologie più avanzate per la produzione di energia e per il sistema di illuminazione anche portando all’interno dello stadio quanta più luce naturale possibile. Ci siamo approcciati al tema interrogandoci su cosa sia oggi l’esperienza-stadio, anche attraverso l’uso di App dedicate."

La reazione del Comune

"Il Comune ha espresso soddisfazione per la soluzione legata alla rigenerazione del Portello essendo un’area oggetto di riqualificazione dei due padiglioni della Fiera ad oggi inutilizzati."

Le richieste del Milan a cui ARUP dovrà attenersi

"Il progetto è nato da una stretta collaborazione con il CDA della società che fin dall’inizio ha definito le linee guida. Alcuni punti fermi sono l’esperienza di altissima qualità per tutti gli spettatori; la posizione degli skybox nel catino; la previsione di spettatori super-privilegiati in aree dedicate; la disposizione di lounge al piano terra dietro il primo anello; la realizzazione di anelli allineati e non sovrapposti come fossero palchi di un teatro. Inoltre, AC Milan ci ha chiesto fin da subito di lavorare sulla sostenibilità evitando soluzioni speculative e privilegiando un progetto urbano."

I tempi di attesa

"Se andremo avanti con questa idea pensiamo di sviluppare entro giugno il progetto preliminare, consideriamo quindi 18 mesi per la progettazione e l’obiettivo ambizioso della società rossonera è di riuscire a giocare nel nuovo stadio il campionato 2018-2019."*


----------



## Tobi (5 Febbraio 2015)

vado un attimo off topic, il Milan dagli abbonamenti e dai biglietti, ricava il 100% attualmente?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est;636640 [SIZE=3 ha scritto:


> ...........Le diverse zone individuate. [/SIZE]
> _Arup ha lavorato con il Milan individuando ben 18 aree potenziali, poi su 8 di queste abbiamo elaborato in questi mesi una serie di studi di fattibilità approfonditi, e ne sono state selezionate 4. Su queste, esclusa l’area Expo, ora si sta concentrando l’attenzione. Le tre aree possibili sono appunto il Portello, Piazza D’Armi l’area militare dietro l’ospedale San Carlo e prossima a San Siro e lo Scalo Farini_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> vado un attimo off topic, il Milan dagli abbonamenti e dai biglietti, ricava il 100% attualmente?



Questo è il dato dell'ultimo bilancio: 







Comunque cosa intendi per 100%? Guadagniamo in proporzione a quanto vendiamo, ossia poco rispetto agli altri anni. Se San Siro fosse sempre pieno i guadagni qui sopra sarebbero triplicati.


----------



## Tobi (5 Febbraio 2015)

Nel senso. Se il milan vende abbonamenti per 20 milioni di euro, vanno tutti alla società o deve riconoscere al comune una percentuale?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nel senso. Se il milan vende abbonamenti per 20 milioni di euro, vanno tutti alla società o deve riconoscere al comune una percentuale?



Gli incassi da stadio finiscono tutti nelle nostre tasche. Al Comune paghiamo soltanto l'affitto insieme all'Inter (4,5M a testa)


----------



## Hammer (5 Febbraio 2015)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Il progetto è bellissimo.
> 
> Il mio dubbio è come possa essere accessibile dalle perssone che vengono da fuori Milano, penso ad esempio a molti pulman dei Milan Club.
> La sola metropolitana non può essere sufficiente: a fine partita ci sarebbe il DELIRIO ! ! !



Sicuramente la situazione sarebbe migliore rispetto a oggi. La metro a San Siro non c'è


----------



## Tobi (5 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gli incassi da stadio finiscono tutti nelle nostre tasche. Al Comune paghiamo soltanto l'affitto insieme all'Inter (4,5M a testa)



ok perfetto. Quindi il Milan ricava poco da San siro sia perche fa pichissimi abbonati e sia perchè lo stadio è attivo solo per le gare casalinghe.

comunque ricordo un articolo su Casa Milan, che in due mesi aveva incassato circa 650.000 euro, e parliamo di una sede... figuriamoci con uno stadio.... passeremmo dai 28 mln ad almeno 60 milioni


----------



## nimloth (6 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ulteriori e interessantissimi dettagli da ppan.it: la società di progettazione (Arup) sta lavorando da fine 2013 con Alfonso Cefaliello e Antonio Marchesi del cda della società AC Milan, che sono di fatto “gli alfieri” della soluzione divulgata in questi giorni sui vari media. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'ing. Teodora (project director):
> 
> Le diverse zone individuate.
> 
> ...



Sembra tutto davvero molto bello e interessante.
Speriamo che si realizzi davvero.

Non ho capito questa parte "_una capienza di circa 43-44mila posti complessivi che saranno ulteriormente implementati probabilmente con un sistema modulare fino a raggiungere i 50mila posti._" : 
cosa si intende per "sistema modulare"?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ok perfetto. Quindi il Milan ricava poco da San siro sia perche fa pichissimi abbonati e sia perchè lo stadio è attivo solo per le gare casalinghe.
> 
> comunque ricordo un articolo su Casa Milan, che in due mesi aveva incassato circa 650.000 euro, e parliamo di una sede... figuriamoci con uno stadio.... passeremmo dai 28 mln ad almeno 60 milioni



Casa Milan in meno di un anno ci ha fruttato 2M di euro... il problema è che paghiamo altrettanti soldi per l'affitto della sede che nel 2019 potremo acquistare ad un prezzo concordato (e per ora ignoto).



nimloth ha scritto:


> Sembra tutto davvero molto bello e interessante.
> Speriamo che si realizzi davvero.
> 
> Non ho capito questa parte "_una capienza di circa 43-44mila posti complessivi che saranno ulteriormente implementati probabilmente con un sistema modulare fino a raggiungere i 50mila posti._" :
> *cosa si intende per "sistema modulare"*?



Un sistema modulare non è nient'altro che uno strumento ingegneristico in grado di ampliare o diminuire i posti aggiungendo facilmente dei "blocchi" di spalti senza cementificare nulla, ma semplicemente montando o smontando i blocchi come in una specie di Lego. Questo crea notevoli vantaggi non solo in termini burocratici, ma anche edificatori.

Per cui nel nostro caso lo stadio sarà di 43-44.000 posti "fissi" e su questi verranno aggiunti altri blocchi di spalti modulari in grado di far arrivare la capienza a 48-50.000. Ovviamente ad occhio nudo non si vedrà nulla, ma la sostanza è quella.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ulteriori e interessantissimi dettagli da ppan.it: la società di progettazione (Arup) sta lavorando da fine 2013 con Alfonso Cefaliello e Antonio Marchesi del cda della società AC Milan, che sono di fatto “gli alfieri” della soluzione divulgata in questi giorni sui vari media. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell'ing. Teodora (project director):
> 
> Le diverse zone individuate.
> 
> ...



.


----------

